

Previewing Meteor's new rendering engine: reactive sortable lists - debergalis
http://www.meteor.com/blog/2013/09/13/previewing-meteors-new-rendering-engine-reactive-sortable-lists

======
scottmessinger
It appears as if rank is stored as a float. The rank can quickly get to be a
very, very small number. It seems at some point, float precision might be an
issue and/or length of the rank key. Have you run into this and/or do you have
solutions?

Brandon Keepers wrote about trying this idea in Ruby
[http://opensoul.org/blog/archives/2011/09/06/sortable-
lists-...](http://opensoul.org/blog/archives/2011/09/06/sortable-lists-in-key-
value-data-stores/) and ran into a float precision issue (see comment).

------
millstone
Maybe I’m using outdated terminology, but why is this called a “rendering
engine?” When I think of rendering engines, I think of things that generate
pixels.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Rendering is just a form of translation that takes a high-level input and
translates that into a frame of pixels. Any UI runtime therefore qualifies as
a rendering engine...

~~~
biot
Notepad.exe: a rendering engine for text files.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Acrobat is a PDF renderer, ghost view is a postscript renderer, Chrome
includes an HTML renderer. Notepad renders text, Word renders word documents.
They are also editors, but that is not relevant to the definition.

------
singlow
Back in an earlier version of Meteor I actually implemented drag-sortable and
drag-drop lists with jQuery UI and Reactive data sources and it wasn't very
difficult. I can't post the source - but there is a simplified demo here:
[http://grass-freight.meteor.com/](http://grass-freight.meteor.com/)

